# New addition...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

One of my crested gecko eggs hatched tonight!









I'm pretty happy.

I'll try and post pics later.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!

Cant wait for the pics!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I managed to snap a pic.









Not the best but good for now.

I can't believe how TINY this thing is.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

*UPDATE...*

The clutch-mate of the gecko pictured above just hatched. So now I have two little babies! YAY!









(Crested geckos typically lay their eggs in pairs.)


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice man......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cute little bugger-Congrats man


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice!, what do you feed those tiny little traps? I gotta imagine teeny crickets, no?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How big is it?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm horrible with approximating size (and distances too, actually, haha). I'm going to let the dynamic duo settle in for a little bit and then I'll try and snap some shots of them later on in the week with a coin or something in the pic for reference. Just to give you an idea... But they are super tiny. I'm afraid to touch them with my fat fingers.









For food I feed Crested Gecko Diet MRP (meal replacement powder) to all my crested geckos as their main staple. It was developed by a guy named Allen Repashy over the years. He has the largest colony of cresteds in captivity and is one of three co-authors on the definitive book about their (and other _Rhacodactylus_) care. And luckily we have an amazing supplier here in Ont who carries the stuff called Northern Gecko (they can get it out the next day sometimes!)... So from day one I've been offering a small amount of this in a very shallow dish. It's powder mixed with some water, very simple. The vitamins, protein, calcium, etc. is all in there. I am going to go out and look around the pet shops for some teeny crickets though. Those will be gutloaded and dusted. I only feed crickets to my geckos infrequently though so I'd rather them get used to the CGD.

The CGD also comes in a 2-part mix opposed to the 1-part I've been feeding. This just allows for more variety in tastes and such. So I'll likely be trying that out in the next little bit in order to vary things. The 1-parter is a banana flavour I think while a few of the others are more appealing and more readily eaten. I hear they like the rose and mango ones a lot. We'll see.









I'm still excited obviously, haha.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

so there is an alternative to live crickets?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> so there is an alternative to live crickets?


With crested geckos? Yes. 100% for sure. They can be fed the mrp as their only food and in fact Allen Repashy does as far as I know. And as said before he maintains the largest colony of captive crested geckos, hatching out a ton of them every year and raising them up. The mrp contains everything they need to be healthy and happy.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy sh*t thats awesome then, the biggest turn off for me when deciding to keep geckos or not was live crickets. Im gonna research this mrp and allen repashy.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Allen Repashy has his own gecko forums actually, lol. So you can probably talk to him over there. I lost the link but you should be able to get it through a Google search and his site. That's how I manage.

Crested Gecko Diet is awesome. I'm a fan... I raised two babies I bought from someone from tiny things to nice juveniles without issue. The only complaint I've heard is that the geckos don't become 'as big' off of CGD. I just think people over feed their reptiles like they do themselves and think that fatter is better for whatever reason. Obesity runs rampant through the reptile world, haha.

Crested geckos are definitely worth looking into however if you're not keen on the bugs... A few crickets every once in a while would be appreciated though, I'm sure.


----------

